# Happy Birthday Goldenchild!



## maynman1751 (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Goldenchild! Hope that you have a great day. Thanks for all of your input to the forum. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Goldenchild!

Dave


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you all  We had a very nice dinner last night and I have some scrap to process today. What more can one ask for?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday. With many more in the future.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy birthday from this side of the pond, have a good one.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Mario!


----------



## Shark (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 5, 2015)

Mario my dear friend, Happy Birthday!

And thank you for all your help along the years.


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2015)

Getting old? :shock: OH well. :lol: Have a great birthday anyway Mario.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 5, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARIO!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## kurtak (Nov 8, 2015)

opps - somehow I missed this one 

So here is a very late Happy Birthday Mario

Kurt


----------



## artart47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi !
Late too!
Happy birthday!
artart47


----------



## Geo (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Mario! 

Sorry I'm late but I haven't been on much lately. Work, work, work.


----------

